# changing from k50 to drum, any advice?



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Boss dropped a new duracable dm150 on my lap. Pretty much been using the k50 as my go to machine since I went into service some years ago.
I know there are differences on how the machines are used but is there any advice to make the transition easier or prevent damage to the bosses new machine?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Boss dropped a new duracable dm150 on my lap...


Did it hurt?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> Boss dropped a new duracable dm150 on my lap. Pretty much been using the k50 as my go to machine since I went into service some years ago.
> I know there are differences on how the machines are used but is there any advice to make the transition easier or prevent damage to the bosses new machine?


I would not do it unless it is as a backup machine. It's not that the dm150 isn't a nice machine but I have had a K-50 on my truck for 37-years and in my opinion it doesn't get any better.

Mark


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I think you will love it !

Don't forget to leave the tarps in the truck


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I think you will love it !
> 
> Don't forget to leave the tarps in the truck


No tarps needed just the same cloth drop-cloth I carry in to every service call. You do use a drop-cloth don't you

Mark


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You will have to figure out something to do with all the time you will save not messing with sectional machines. Maybe do another service call or two. 

That should stir things up a bit, oh and use putty, and charge time and material, and plastic commode shims. :whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> You will have to figure out something to do with all the time you will save not messing with sectional machines. Maybe do another service call or two.
> 
> That should stir things up a bit, oh and use putty, and charge time and material, and plastic commode shims. :whistling2:


I had both on the truck and yes it maybe takes 10% longer to use a sectional (except for when using a bulb) but because of the open wind it does a better job. Either way the job was generally done within our hour minimum. 

When I use to hire a new guy he would almost always start off using drum machines (all trucks had both). Without exception they all ended up using the sectionals on problem drains after their first couple of months.

Mark


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> Boss dropped a new duracable dm150 on my lap. Pretty much been using the k50 as my go to machine since I went into service some years ago.
> I know there are differences on how the machines are used but is there any advice to make the transition easier or prevent damage to the bosses new machine?


Keep the K-50.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i would be a little more inclined to buy a duracable if they could tell their foot from their knee. just me. breid................. :rockon:


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

"I would not do it unless it is as a backup machine. It's not that the dm150 isn't a nice machine but I have had a K-50 on my truck for 37-years and in my opinion it doesn't get any better."

Listen to Mark.

Keep the K50.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The drum doesn't stop automatically so twisting the cable is easier on the drum. To stop the drum in a hurry, I pressed my leg on it or grabbed it with my hand. There's a fine line between "just enough" and "too much" torque and the line gets thinner when dealing with smaller cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> No tarps needed just the same cloth drop-cloth I carry in to every service call. You do use a drop-cloth don't you
> 
> Mark


Actually no I don't use a drop cloth.... 

I use a 36" wide X 5' long piece of mat that comes on a roll from New Pig...
It folds up nicely and tucks in between the drum and the hoop..
That way you can carry it all in with one trip...










That's all I need to protect the work area...:thumbup:
Yea, Drum Machines are that clean!

And to the original poster...
Get yourself some ugly gloves...










You'll like the machine!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Actually no I don't use a drop cloth....
> 
> I use a 36" wide X 5' long piece of mat that comes on a roll from New Pig...
> It folds up nicely and tucks in between the drum and the hoop..
> ...


I use to buy a bolt of 8oz cotton duck 36" wide. I then cut it in to 12' carpet runners for the trucks. We didn't need 12' to clean drains but we did for runners. The size depended on how far you wanted to unfold it.

Mark


----------

